# MS Publisher won't print jpg in certain format



## CVohl (Dec 31, 2010)

I am on Windows XP. I am using MS Publisher to print various greeting cards. The printer is an HP Photosmart color printer. One particular picture will not print. The picture is in jpg format, just like all the other pictures that print just fine. And when I look at Print Preview, it shows the picture, but when I print it, nothing, just the border appears. I tried taking off the border, still no picture. There is just a little red X inside a box that appears in the upper left-hand corner of the image box when printed. I am not retrieving the image from the Internet, just from a folder on my PC. BTW, this image prints fine when printing it in another format, but I need it to be the greeting card format of 5 X 7 folded. What does the little red X mean and how can I get this image to print in this format?
Thanks,
Cecilia


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Cecilia,

There may be some corruption in the image file. I'd suggest opening it in an image editor, re-saving a copy of it with a lesser amount of compression, then re-inserting the copy into the publisher file. It's important to not simply re-save the file, as this may not update anything in it.


----------



## CVohl (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you. I will try that, Paul.
Cecilia


----------



## CVohl (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks, Paul. That worked! I actually just saved the image in another format, deleted the old one, and then reinserted the new image.
Cecilia


----------

